# Where Does the Word Hello Come From?



## Robert59 (Nov 11, 2019)

Hello! There's a good chance you've used this word at least once today. You probably said it to your neighbor in the elevator, to the barista before ordering, or maybe to your coworkers when you came into work. There's a reason why "hello" is the first word you learn when studying a new language: With it, you can introduce yourself, get someone's attention, and signal that you're friendly. 

https://www.msn.com/en-ca/news/offbeat/where-does-the-word-hello-come-from/ar-BBWvU1x


----------



## Pam (Nov 18, 2019)

I'm pleased that hello was chosen rather than ahoy! Interesting read.


----------



## norman (Nov 18, 2019)

I always liked...Cheers !


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 18, 2019)

norman said:


> I always liked...Cheers !


 However Cheers has the opposite meaning to hello..more so Cheerio... , which come to think of it hardly anyone uses any more here in this part of the uk , prefferring the equally informal ''see ya''...  or  just bye...


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 18, 2019)

How interesting!

I may start answering my phone with "ahoy"!


----------



## Gary O' (Nov 18, 2019)

Meanwhile...at the taproom


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 18, 2019)

"Hello" or "What is wanted?" ... ????  ... some choice!

..  with all the spammers and unsolicited calls we get today  ..more appropriate  would be ...   " What do you Want?"


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 18, 2019)




----------



## hellomimi (Apr 17, 2020)

Coz love begins with one hello...
(remember that song?)


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 18, 2020)




----------



## Warrigal (Apr 18, 2020)

Interesting. 
Since 'goodbye' is a contraction of 'God be with ye', I would have imagined that 'hello' was derived from 'hail to you'.


----------



## oldman (Apr 19, 2020)

Talking about language, how about this: Did you know that in aviation English is the a International language? Every pilot and every ATC must speak English over the radio.


----------

